# '39 dx



## ohdeebee (Apr 10, 2011)

Original paint bike. I added the speedometer and jeweled grips.


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 10, 2011)

*Divine 39's*

Nice Dx my man! Wrong guard but it works. The tank for that thing just sold on feebay, it was the one with the challenger / Spartan on it.  Those are great riders. For sale?


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 10, 2011)

Not for sale. I know the guard is wrong but it came with the bike and is period correct.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice Bike.   
I think I saw this one before on the RatRod site.
Great pick-up.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 10, 2011)

That's where I found it. Talked back and forth for about a month with Jeff (the owner before me) and made a deal about a week ago. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Apr 11, 2011)

Probably asking a dumb question, but why is it the wrong guard? I just picked up a nearly identical bike yesterday and it appears to have the same guard? The guy said he just got it from his neighbor lady whos husband was the original owner. I believe mine to be a 40-41 as it has no dropstand tabs and the frame darts are different. Wheels are cream with red pinstripes. Thanks for any info, Mike


----------



## Vintage Velo (Apr 13, 2011)

where art thou ohdeebee


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 14, 2011)

Vintage Velo said:


> Probably asking a dumb question, but why is it the wrong guard? I just picked up a nearly identical bike yesterday and it appears to have the same guard? The guy said he just got it from his neighbor lady whos husband was the original owner. I believe mine to be a 40-41 as it has no dropstand tabs and the frame darts are different. Wheels are cream with red pinstripes. Thanks for any info, Mike




Post some pics please! The guard is the earlier "hockey stick" style guard. I'm not sure how I would describe the correct guard. It looks like the feather guards but without the Schwinn seal.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not a dx expert but standard guard was probably this one.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 14, 2011)

That's the one!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have one, maybe for sale.


----------



## Vintage Velo (May 23, 2011)

Any chance its red original paint? Let Me know , Thanks, Mike


----------

